# Nice (Tiger?) Trout



## fish/hunt4life (Sep 3, 2016)

Caught it with a grub on a jig head. Need exact identification of species. My friend says lake trout, but i think it is a tiger. Lakers usually have a fork in the tail fin, so i just want to know.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Not sure, but, it doesn't look like a tiger trout to me.


----------



## fish/hunt4life (Sep 3, 2016)

Another angle


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Location of catch would help with identification. The markings make it look like a pup Lake Trout but your right about the tail fin.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

It looks like a tiger until you put it next to a picture of a tiger. Check below. I didn't catch that. I caught the one next to the rainbows. A tiger is a brown and a brook and have red and white fins and tiger stripes in brown trout tones. Light body dark markings. I really can't tell. The photo with the top angle makes it seem like a tiger. But I can't call it a tiger based on the photo with the side view. Probably a cuttyrainbrown


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I would say tiger. The tail is perfectly square, which would not be seen in a laker (or a splake). Also, many tigers will not be as colorful as what many pictures present. This can be partially due to water conditions as well as gender and (false) spawning time issues. Even in lakes with brightly colored tigers, you will catch some that are more pale. These are usually females. (and these are the ones you want to harvest if so inclined. the meat will be redder and tastier) Finally, pictures I have seen of the very largest tigers, like the record ones they were getting at Scofield a couple years ago looked like your picture and were somewhat washed out. 

Nice fish.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I disagree, this was netted two years ago at Scofield by dwr in a survey. Notice the colors and markings


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

And what about this one? (#9)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/blog/2013/utahs-most-viewed-fishing-spots/


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

could be a splake? Or a simple freak of nature.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

And this one. Watch especially the live video when it was caught.

http://archive.sltrib.com/story.php...55860275-83/record-trout-caught-fish.html.csp

And more.

http://archive.sltrib.com/article.php?id=19850639&itype=storyID


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a tiger trout. Tiger trout come in a variety of color phases. They can be very drab-colored even in the fall like some of these from Whitney Reservoir:


.


----------



## fish/hunt4life (Sep 3, 2016)

I caught it in a little bass pond somewhere in cache county. not exactly sure where.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Definitely a tiger trout. The color of tiger trout varies greatly from one fish to the next and from one water to the next...


----------



## fish/hunt4life (Sep 3, 2016)

Sweet. Thanks


----------

